# Emerald crabs and Yellow polyps



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

today i bough a few yellow polyps (ill post pics up later today) but i also have two Emerlad Crabs. will the emeralds eat the polyps????????


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

*From what I have heard, yes. They might. 

http://www.reefland.com/forum/reef-...d-crabs-seem-eating-my-green-star-polyps.html

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/mobile-inverts/26407-emerald-crabs-safe.html*


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I have three emerald crabs in a tank with yellow polyps with no issue. Maybe I've been lucky. Crustaceans can be very opportunistic.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok thanks guys


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

just if you were interested heres some pics.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

cossie said:


> just if you were interested heres some pics.


Pretty[: I always wanted a saltwater aquarium.. How much more work is it than freshwater?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

dunno yet but im guessing it will be a bit harder


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

My SW is easier than my FW! Check out the link in my signature and my video in the "Fish Videos" section. Eventually, I'll get a new video of my FFRF and SFE! Oh wait, I'm not in the SW section...

FFRF = Fox Faced Rabbit Fish = Vulpes

SFE = Snowflake Eel = Anguis


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sssshh!
Funlad, the fact that saltwater is easier than fresh is supposed to be a secret.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Whoops! As a punishment, I'll have to buy a new coral!


----------

